
Relativty  – An open-source VR headset - karanganesan
https://www.relativty.com/
======
fouric
> We started Relativty because after watching Sword Art Online

This little fact alone makes the background story way funnier than most tech
origin stories I've heard. And being able to do PCB layout and system design
at 15-16? Kudos to Maxand Gabriel.

~~~
imba404
Hopefully the design won't kill users on launch day.

~~~
m4rtink
It's fine - people will be still perfectly willing to continue using it after
it does that. ;-)

(Plot of later part of Sword Art Online - really.)

~~~
imba404
The second generation of gear claims to have limiters to prevent nerve damage.
Kinda like cars installing seat belts and air-bags.

------
beams_of_light
These guys were 15 years old when they started, and are now 20. That's
amazing, great work!

------
MrGilbert
It's interesting how a lot of commenters are writing "Relativity" instead of
"Relativty". I also fell for this at first.

Makes it easy to mistype the url, if you were to visit it later on.

~~~
martin-adams
Google will probably auto correct any searches for it as well

------
lxe
Great brand name. Awesome write up.

"We made Relativty in my bedroom with a soldering iron and a 3D printer and we
expect you to do the same: build it yourself." Soldering SMD components sounds
daunting, so kudos to you for this.

Not sure why the pedantics about 2K and the price in these comments...

~~~
lilSebastian
> Soldering SMD components sounds daunting,

It really isn't, watching some videos learning some techniques. Practice. The
same statement could be made about most things that people aren't familiar
with or haven't spent any time working to learn.

~~~
lxe
Just because you can get good at something, doesn't mean it's not hard :)

~~~
spurgu
I know what you're getting at, but anything you're passionate about doesn't
feel as hard as it does to people who are not.

There are so many things in life that I think are nonsensically complicated
and I have a hard time grasping why anyone would ever want to waste time on
them, while I know how to do a lot of things that "normal people" consider
outlandish - just because I spent _tons_ of time researching and learning
about a topic because I was interested in it.

So yeah, if you're meh about VR headsets and "it would be kind of cool to
have", just buy a Daydream - don't try to learn how to solder SMD's. :)

If you want it enough you'll figure it out.

------
keenmaster
Considering how Palmer Luckey was just tinkering when he made the Oculus Rift,
this can produce some useful innovation outside of the corporate environment.

------
skellystudios
To the creators: this is a really incredible achievement, especially to have
done at age 15, and really well communicated.

Please don't get disheartened by the mass of comments around this not actually
being a $200 headset[1] or your unusual[2] spelling.

This is freaking awesome, please keep it up!

[1] It definitely would be cool to see some sort of parts list, but that's not
really the point here.

[2] Clever domain hack, IMO

~~~
White_Wolf
I think a lot of people are missing what I think are 3 main points before
moaning about everything else: 1\. It's freaking open source 2\. It's DIY fun
3\. It's the bare VR without being an over-engineered device that reports your
farts to the manufacturer.

I can only respect and envy the guys for pulling this off.

~~~
vlovich123
Doesn't the Steam dependency mean the reports are going to Valve?

~~~
oooooooooooow
Why would this be steam (or anything) dependent -- am I missing something?

~~~
Shared404
It looked to me like it was Steam compatible, not steam dependent.

However, I can see where the idea would come from, because they do talk a lot
about Steam on the site.

~~~
vlovich123
What would you be able to do with the headset aside from connect it to Steam?
They could add support for OpenXR but OpenXR is just starting to get traction
and that's on the application developer side. I don't know how widespread the
adoption of the HMD agnostic bits of OpenXR are.

~~~
Shared404
On the developer side, both Godot and Unity have some support for VR.

On the game side, there's also Windows MR, which supports some games. I don't
know if this headset supports it now, but it could presumably be made to.

~~~
nimazeighami
Godot and Unity have support for specific VR API's.

This headset is designed for SteamVR.

You can build for this headset by targeting SteamVR in Godot and Unity, but
you'd have to do a TON of work yourself if you wanted to build your own VR
runtime to bypass SteamVR for use on this headset.

~~~
Shared404
Thanks for the additional info, I'll definitely have to do some more research
in this area.

------
Fabricio20
One interesting thing I noticed is that this project ALSO doesn't seem to have
a controller. You can't really play SteamVR games without at least one! (Issue
#50)

You can grab a Samsung VR for very cheap, put a phone on it and do
VirtualDesktop magic, but you are still gonna struggle without controllers.
Same for Google Cardboard and other similar projects.

There's some very cheap controllers you can get, with base stations for
tracking like the Nolo-Home, but they are still quite behind the tracking
precision and latency of some "top-of-the-shelf" headsets.

It's an interesting idea and I hope the developments on it go forward,
specially since the recent Facebook/Oculus announcement.

~~~
skykooler
This has gotten me wondering whether there are any DIY projects for
Lighthouse-compatible controllers?

~~~
detaro
I seem to remember that someone had made a Lighthouse receiver for drones.

------
VectorLock
I never knew they made these boards that take two LCDs and have an adapter
board with a DisplayPort (port)
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32975198897.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32975198897.html)

------
the_hoser
This is really great. I wish people would stop comparing this effort to
commercial products, though. Like most open-source hardware, the proprietary
competitor will always be the better value proposition, if that's all you care
about.

------
ourcat
If it supports 5GHz Wifi, something like this could eventually work well with
VirtualDesktop (An incredibly useful app which makes the Oculus Quest _truly_
wireless and capable of playing all SteamVR games from your PC).

Keeping all the GPU overheads off the headset is the way to go. (And will also
be seen eventually with future '5G' wireless systems (not to be confused with
'5GHz' Wifi) which will put that 'grunt' in the cloud.)

~~~
Kiro
OT but how is the lag with Oculus Quest + VirtualDesktop? Let's say I wanted
to play Half-Life: Alyx.

~~~
icebergonfire
On my Oculus Quest I have completed a playthrough of Alyx and a few other
games of different genres, no issues and no delay whatsoever.

It feels magical, in a way that feels like it must be cheating and the spell
is going to break anytime... yet it doesn't.

To pre-empt a few of the obvious asterisks:

\- "No latency" is physically impossible. If you play twitchy music rythm
games you will indeed manage to notice.

\- You must have a good wifi ac router.

\- Your gaming host must be wired to that router.

\- To minimize network hoops, all of this should happen in the same room.
Every milisecond counts.

~~~
skykooler
> Every millisecond counts.

Not really sure that follows. For a 20ft room, it only takes a wifi signal 20
nanoseconds to cross it, and an ethernet signal around 30 nanoseconds. Your
room would need to be over a hundred miles wide to add a millisecond of delay,
disregarding stuff like repeaters.

~~~
ta8908695
I think the same room is to have good signal strength to minimize
dropped/repeated packets. The transmission time won't be noticeable but the
signal to noise ratio may decrease fairly quickly with distance and obstacles.

------
Abishek_Muthian
It's a great start at a young age, congratulations and all the best!

I'm not into VR, but can this setup be used to create a 'Wearable low latency
display for computers'[1] i.e a wired video headset? None of the current video
headsets seem to work well according to the reviews be it $800 Ziess Cinemizer
or $200 Avegant Glyph.

[1][https://needgap.com/problems/16-wearable-low-latency-
display...](https://needgap.com/problems/16-wearable-low-latency-display-for-
computers-display-wearables)

~~~
nimazeighami
There's a good one coming out soon, the Cinera Edge Elite.

~~~
CGamesPlay
[https://www.cinera.net](https://www.cinera.net)

It's a KickStarter, so I guess "coming out soon" is pretty speculative, but
that's the link for it.

Interestingly, I googled this and the permalink to this comment was actually
the top result, 1 hour after the comment was made.

------
chaostheory
This is awesome. I'm glad we have have insurance in case no one fills the void
of HTC leaving. You can argue that Valve is, but given the massive back orders
of the Index and their discontinuing of their controller and streaming box;
I'm not totally confident.

Now we just need controllers and maybe even base stations.

~~~
Fej
Valve discontinued their controller and streaming box because they did not
sell - to get rid of their stock, they had to put them on fire sale. They're
still supporting the controller and afaik the streaming box as well. The
controller was innovative but often regarded as awkward, and the streaming box
wasn't particularly special.

The Valve Index on the other hand has redefined the high-end VR market and is
selling out accordingly. I've tried most of the consumer VR solutions on the
market and the Index "knuckles" controllers blow everything else out of the
water, it's not even close. Oculus has dropped out of that market, opting to
produce more affordable but _somewhat_ less capable headsets and controllers.
I don't see HTC turning it around as they don't have the name recognition or
the capital and their tech is already weaker.

Point being is that Valve owns the top-end of the VR market already and this
project, while impressive and definitely promising, is not competing with
Valve. It might in the future, with a lot of work, but it's not insurance
against a Valve dominion. There might not even be room in this niche market
for more than one competitor, which is awful but that's what we're looking at.

~~~
chaostheory
One reason the Steam controller didn't sell is that users had to figure out
configuration schemes on their own instead of Valve being proactive with
developers and publishing houses.

I agree that the Index, especially the knuckles blows everything away, but I'm
already seeing the same issue that the Steam controller suffered from pop up
with the knuckles.

You're right about Oculus too, and I hope that you'll be right about Valve
staying in the game. I definitely want to keep using base stations instead of
unreliable and heavy headset cameras. I want full body tracking to gain
traction and that won't happen if external base stations die off.

------
Mooty
Bravo les gars :)

Sincerly nice project, I would do one myself if I had the time or knowledge.
What could be really nice is that make a DIY video to demonstrate it's easy
and link to where we can buy different stuff (and put a affiliate link,
please). Also suggest controllers that are compatible with steam if that
exists.

------
AndrewSChapman
Ever since Facebook bought Oculus I've really hoped something like this would
spring up.

I really really want it to succeed and would be happy to back it on
Kickstarter or similar.

How do we ensure that these projects don't end up being bought out by Facebook
or Google?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have mixed feelings about the Oculus and FB’s ownership. I would like an
open platform but I appreciate both the more than adequate Oculus hardware and
some excellent VR experiences created by both Oculus and many 3rd parties.

I might still buy a manufactured open platform system, depending on available
experiences. I would also definitely buy an “Oculus 2” that had a higher
resolution screen and slightly lighter weight.

I really like the recent Oculus software update that allows some games and VR
experiences to be used without controllers by recognizing hand gestures. I
hope there is a lot of exploration of new ideas based around no controller
use.

Hopefully open platform VR headsets will be adopted by university research
teams as well as commercial content creators. Hobbyists creators are to be
encouraged but they are not enough to get widespread adoption.

~~~
moron4hire
You mean 3? We're already on Oculus' second generation.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, I meant "Quest 2" \- I only kept my Oculus Go for 1 week, then gave it
to my grandson. I get a lot of value from my Oculus Quest which I bought last
year.

~~~
Tijdreiziger
The Quest 2 is rumored to be releasing this month, but you'll be forced to log
in with Facebook to use it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I will probably get it. I just spent 20 minutes playing the Quest ping pong
game - amazing game physics and general gameplay.

------
ortusdux
Can anyone recommend an elegant method to 3d map a face? If I were to print
one of these housings, I would at a minimum adjust it to my PD, but it would
be great to also contour the fit to my face.

~~~
ourcat
I did a similar thing to design a 3d printed mask.

I used an iOS app called ScandyPro which gave me a mesh which I then imported
into Fusion360 and modelled some lines/layers of the curves around my face.
Then I performed a 'loft' between them.

The result was a perfect fit.

------
swalsh
I've been hoping someone would create an open source version of the lighthouse
technology. I think that technology could be huge outside of VR.

Inside VR, I just want more custom hardware... I want VR feet.

~~~
archi42
Isn't the lighthouse system relatively open? I recall the analog receiver
circuitry is relatively simple, and Valve cooperated with an IC manufacturer
to get rid of the analog stuff (or, more precisely: move it into an IC). The
IC was intended to be not be exclusively for Valve alone.

Of course that doesn't help with the base stations, and might still violate
[Valves' or other's] patents if used in an actual product.

~~~
zlsa
> Valve is now making SteamVR Tracking fully available to other companies,
> without licensing fees.

> There is no certification from Valve necessary. Ship the product you want to
> build, whenever you think it's ready.

I don't believe it's strictly open source, but it's certainly far more open
than Facebook's ecosystem.

Source:
[https://partner.steamgames.com/vrlicensing](https://partner.steamgames.com/vrlicensing)

------
jerrygoyal
on a side note, I wish if there was a company like LEGO but for providing
components for building DIY electronic gadgets especially small size home
robots which gets some particular work done. for instance DIY wifi locks for
doors, automated food dispenser for pets etc.

~~~
moron4hire
Isn't that AdaFruit and Sparkfun?

------
ozten
Amazing work, congrats!

I think it is smart to build on top of SteamVR and PCVR, but...

I would love to drop my Oculus Quest for a DIY open-source headset. My #1
requirement is stand-alone. No cable, no wires. I don't own a gaming PC, so
the Quest has been a great way for me to experience 6DOF VR.

------
andybak
I'll repeat a comment I made on Reddit:

I was scanning the page trying to understand how you were doing positional
tracking. Took me a while to realise that's what you mean by "Experimental
room-scaling"

I'd suggest that this isn't the best wording. Call it "positional tracking" or
"6DOF" or something.

The whole "room scale" thing was confusing at the start and isn't used much
nowadays (Is seated 6DOF VR "room scale"? It's ambiguous and irrelevent for
most purposes)

I'd also say that I think most people assume that being SteamVR compatibile
implies having 6DOF tracking of head and hands. Most software simply won't
work unless you have this. How experimental is experimental?

~~~
c22
I understood what they meant by "room-scaling" immediately and I've only ever
used a VR headset one time about 4 years ago.

On the other hand, I can surmise from my experience with robot arms that "DOF"
likely stands for _degrees of freedom_ , but I would have had no clue what
"6DOF" meant in terms of VR.

~~~
andybak
OK. Fair point about "DOF".

But what do you understand "room scale" to mean"? Genuine question.

~~~
c22
I imagined it to mean I could move around a constrained physical space while
seeming to explore a larger virtual environment (thus "scaling" the dimensions
of the room I was in). Admittedly the reference to a webcam that tracks your
movements was an additional helpful context.

~~~
andybak
That is also roughly my interpretation. But that is different to the meaning
used in the post itself. See my other comment below.

------
utopcell
This might be a fun weekend project to work on, but cannot be built for $200.
The displays alone (and their driver PCB that accepts DisplayPort) cost $195.
They are also not 2K but rather 1440x1440 (or 2.0736M pixels). Maybe the
displays were cheaper when they built this. They also hookup a 6-axis tracking
chip (MPU-6050) to an Arduino board and feed it to a PC via usb. Even if
tracking was working perfectly, this would be a cut down version of an Oculus
Go, which additionally has smartphone electronics integrated, can run
VirtualDesktop, and can be had for $150 as of this moment.

~~~
nl
I think the (repeated) note that you can downscale to 1080p displays is how
you are supposed to do it under $200. They note themselves these displays are
$150-$190 so it's not like they are hiding something.

~~~
LegitShady
Just buy a used vive for that.

~~~
nl
No one is claiming that you can't get something cheaper, either.

------
chmod775
Sounds like you could sell this pre-assembled for $300 and it'd still blow all
the other headsets out of the water. Taken at face value this sounds pretty
great.

~~~
ralusek
We know nothing of how performant it is. The reason ALL VR isn't at 2K 120fps
isn't because other companies don't know how to do that -- most of the
technological hurdle comes from the PC producing those outputs -- it's just
that there are clearly performance standards companies hold themselves to in
order to consider the product fit for a general audience.

In regards to the room scale tracking alone:

> Precision and freedom of movement are still very far from dedicated sensors,
> however, we believe that the model can be trained and improved by orders of
> magnitude.

Whereas, say, Oculus, already has room scale tracking down-pat.

The only way I see this as "blowing all other headsets out of the water" is if
the way they're able to achieve 2k 120fps where others could not is Relativty
simply being willing to cater to a much smaller audience of high-end PC owners
that a mass-reaching product like Oculus wouldn't limit themselves to.

Anyway, this whole thing is really cool, and I want to see more of it, I just
doubt that the correct way to think of it is as something already capable of
blowing competition out of the water.

------
AGSYS
The developers could add 6dof roomscale tracking relatively easily by adding
an intel 265 ([https://www.intelrealsense.com/tracking-
camera-t265/](https://www.intelrealsense.com/tracking-camera-t265/)). The
unity integration is very plug and play. The 261 can also be used but must be
bought in trays of 8.

------
yetihehe
Just their suggested displays cost $195 (2 displays with driver pcb).
Otherwise, very nice.

------
libraryatnight
This is really awesome. People doing things like this just makes me happy.

------
1run9
From a financial aspect, I think the soldering ion and a 3d printer would cost
more than $200, plus $200 on parts. So with $400+, i would consider buying an
Oculus?

From bottom of my heart, hats off to those kids.

~~~
Aachen
> the soldering ion and a 3d printer would cost more than $200

That sounds odd, a bit like saying a car and a smartphone holder together
would cost more than X. A soldering iron is, what, 15 euros? And a cheap 3d
printer like twenty times that?

------
spaceisballer
This looks great. Is there anything on the horizon filling in the more
inexpensive market that Windows Mixed Reality headsets were occupying?

------
WrtCdEvrydy
I actually love this but I wonder if inside-out tracking using webcams might
be better (although you may need more oomph on the processing side).

------
noxer
Daily reminder: 2K doesn't really exist. Yes by definition anything with
around 2000 pixels vertical would be 2K but that would mean FHD is 2K because
it almost 2000 pixels wide. The display in question here is 1440x1440 That is
not 2K. Sure there are two next to each other that would mean 2880 pixels
horizontal but the image you see cant have this resolution. Also that would be
3K not 2K. So pls everyone stop the nonsense with the Ks unless used properly
like if you actually mean DCI 4K then its appropriate to say so. Everything
else is marketing nonsense. /endrant

~~~
GodofGrunts
Can we just go back to calling resolutions by their height?

~~~
GuB-42
There was a brief period of sanity in the late 90s early 2000s where
resolution used actual numbers (ex: 1024x768)

Otherwise it is a mess. There is the letter soup (WSXGA+, WQUXGA,... ), the
lines (1080p, 720i,... a throwback to analog CRTs), the HD (Full HD, HD ready,
ultra HD,...), the K (4K, 8K,...)...

Is it that hard to use 2 numbers?

~~~
kwanbix
Both existed at the same time.

You had VGA (640x480) for example.

But I do agree we should have called it 2160p not 4k, but marketing guys are
like that.

~~~
FeepingCreature
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Vector_V...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Vector_Video_Standards2.svg)
What a mess.

------
jonplackett
It's like Oculus redux.

Give it a few months and Google/Microsoft/Amazon will probably buy it up.

~~~
criddell
If the product turns out great they might buy it as an aqui-hire.

What has Facebook gained from their purchase of Oculus? At the time I thought
it was a pretty shrewd move by Facebook but six years later I'm not sure they
got much for the $2 billion they spent.

~~~
kipchak
Judging by the demos[1] they've shown and changes they've made to the Oculus
software like homes, it seems like their long term goal is for it to be the
basis of a google glass like system that's more environmentally aware and
collecting lots of environmental mapping data for FB, and a VR facetime/The
matrix but with Xbox Live avatars-ey thing. I think adoption is probably a
ways out, but if people wind up wanting more than Teams/Zoom/Discord/Facetime
and so on it sets them up.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTa8zn0RNVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTa8zn0RNVM)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijmnk5L767U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijmnk5L767U)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JD6F9XYrMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JD6F9XYrMQ)

~~~
criddell
By the time any of that is ready, their purchase of Oculus will be more than a
decade in the past. I think the acquisition was probably a mistake, but for
Facebook blowing $2 billion isn't a very big mistake.

From my perspective as a consumer and somebody who was very interested in VR 6
years ago, I wish Oculus had either remained independent or had been purchased
by somebody that was actually going to do something with the technology before
a decade passes. I think Facebook's purchase of Oculus is one reason VR has
lost so much energy and interest (Magic Leap's hilariously bad execution in AR
hurts VR too).

------
sleepybrett
Where do you source the lenses?

~~~
ourcat
There's an AliExpress link in the README of the Github repo.

Though, I'd imagine you could use ones from cheaper 'phone-to-face' Google
Cardboard-style ones.

~~~
archi42
Lenses are actually not that irrelevant for this application. There is a huge
difference between some cheap plastic and camera-grade glass. You don't want
[excessive] chromatic aberrations, or [excessive] "God rays" (the Vive has
that effect), or other optical artifacts.

Optics is similar to electronics: With high school physics it's all quite
simple, but with high school physics a transistor can switch nearly infinitely
fast ;-)

~~~
ourcat
That's true. I actually have a few cheap card-like gadgets. And they're
certainly not fresnel lenses. ;)

------
neiman
On a slightly related topic: are the open-source VR controllers?

------
agentdrtran
This is extremely impressive and well-communicated!

------
IanSanders
Can I point out, that's a nice domain name.

~~~
maneesh
Did you notice it's missing the final 'i'?

~~~
IanSanders
Ha, I did not.

------
pedrocr
The screens are 1440x1440 and square format makes a lot of sense for this
application. They're best described as 2MP instead of 2K.

~~~
noxer
Jees, pls dont. MP should not be used for display resolutions. It's 1440x1440
or 1440p 1:1 But yes definitely not 2K.

~~~
pedrocr
For a screen that you're placing in front of each eye, giving the total
resolution actually sounds pretty appropriate. Particularly since although
this is technically 1440 lines it only has as many pixels as 1080p resolution,
which won't be obvious to most. Given all the different aspect ratios if
screens started being quoted as megapixels and a format ratio we'd actually be
much better off than with the current mess.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Since head-mounted displays put the screen a mostly fixed distance from the
eye, I wonder if resolution is best described in terms of solid angles[0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_angle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_angle)

~~~
jaywalk
No, not at all. Solid angles could describe how big the display looks, but
absolutely nothing about its resolution.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
What I meant was to provide both of the following measurements:

(1) Solid angle of each individual pixel. (Assuming that typical screens and
optics are used, I'd expect this value to vary depending on the location of a
given pixel. So something like (average(solid angle of each individual pixel
in the display)) could be advertised.

(2) Solid angle of the overall virtual image.

~~~
Ruthalas
In the enthusiast community, I've seen reference to 'pixels per degree' to
define fidelity.

This changes a bit based on how close the eye is to the lens/screen, but is a
useful general measurement that also takes into account lens effects.

------
AtlasBarfed
Why isn't it RelaiVRty?

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
why not just called it OpenVR? Shorter and more to the point IMO.

~~~
ehsankia
Well OpenVR already is a thing. It's an API by Valve for interfacing with
generic VR hardware.

------
i_type_loud
test thread (please ignore, will delete after)

~~~
i_type_loud
test thread (please ignore, will delete after)

~~~
i_type_loud
test thread (please ignore, will delete after)

~~~
i_type_loud
test thread (please ignore, will delete after)

------
anigbrowl
Looks very cool, but you are going to run into problems with the name because
people are going to confuse it with
[https://www.relativity.com/](https://www.relativity.com/)

That company sells a major legal document management platform, and has the
standing, incentive, and capacity to drag Relativty into court for trademark
infringement and easily win. The sheer number of people getting the word wrong
on this HN thread is itself evidence of potential consumer confusion.
Trademark infringement doesn't have to be wilful or malicious, and trademark
holders are _required_ to defend their marks or risk losing them through a
legal doctrine called 'constructive abandonment' so it's probably only a
matter of time before Relativity-the-legal-software-company sends a finger-
wagging C&D letter to Relativty-the-bedroom-hackers.

tl;dr find a new name or get sued.

------
chrisallick
nothing brings out the haters like a job well done. great project. people will
benefit from it.

------
detritus
Good luck to them, and I've bookmarked it to keep tabs on it in future, but
that is an infuriating and in my opinion - very poor - choice of brand name.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I agree that "relativity" isn't a great name: it's a mouthful at 5 syllables,
and I don't see a logical connection between the name and the product.

But I don't understand why the name would be infuriating. Can you explain?

~~~
alecfreud
The name is "Relativty" without the last 'i'

That's the issue. It's an awkward 4 syllables.

~~~
gegtik
"Relative-T"?

